# C'est vous qui l'avez fait.



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

Ici, pas de concours, juste vos compositions personnelles.
Et hop, je me jette à l'eau :

Planté ici, sur le bord de la route
T'es arrivé comme un mirage
On s'est compris, il n'y avait pas de doute
Tu m'as emmené sur les nuages
Puis le matin, odeur de café
Ca a suffit pour me réveiller
Et sans un geste, sans me retourner
Sans me dire "salut !", tu as filé

En fin de soirée, je t'ai ramené
Evidemment, un dernier verre
Sur le comptoir, on s'est aimé
Et on a vu le monde à l'envers
Puis le matin, odeur de thé
Ca a suffit j'ai sursauté
Et pas le temps de me rhabillier
Je me suis retrouvé sur le palier

Dans le cinéma, un vieux western
Toi à côté, moi le cavalier
Sans dire un mot, sans balivernes
J'ai dégainé mon calumet
Puis le matin, des oeufs brouillés
Ca a suffit, je me suis redressé
Et puis le temps de rengainer
Je me suis retrouvé sur la chaussée

Oui si un jour, c'est pour toujours
Si dans je t'aime, tu mets un m
Au petit matin, sans dire bonjour
Je ne te dirais pas "c'est toutes les mêmes"

Une nuit dans le train, à toute vapeur
Compartiment de seconde classe
On était seul, je t'ai donné l'heure
Tu m'as remercié contre la glaçe
Puis le matin, du pain grillé
Ca a suffit pour me lasser
Je me suis levé, je me suis rasé
Tu as crié, je me suis tiré

Un vieux barman, une vieille guitare
Et toi dans l'ombre avec ton Gin
Tu t'es assise et ton regard
M'a obligé à faire tchin-tchin
Puis le matin, du lait brûlé
Ca a suffit pour m'écoeurer
Sans t'énerver, sans me brusquer
Tu as fini par m'expulser

Enfin ce soir, je traîne mes bottes
Avec un clope et ma guitare
Hé, toi, là-bas, salut mon pote
Si on se trouvait un vieux comptoir
Mais ce matin, les yeux fermés
Je m'imagine un paradis
Sans une guitare et sans aimer
C'est pas pour moi, je préfère ici

Oui si un jour, c'est pour toujours
Si dans je t'aime, tu mets un m
Au petit matin, sans dire bonjour
Je ne te dirais pas "c'est toutes les mêmes"


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2003)

a_mer ?
(1-3 / 32)
0?
L'amante est agile
mais pour lui les jeux sont faits
l'amante est à l'eau

1?
Le souvenir ému de la première fois
disparaît dans le stupre s'écoulant de ses voies.
L'amertume dévoie les plaisirs d'autrefois :
ceux-ci sont transposés dans la graiss' d'autres bras.
Le dégoût, s'il est fort, n'en est pas moins vaincu
par la douleur sans fin d'autres faims sur son cul.

2?
Sourire maladroit qui joue au clair-obscur :
c'est un masque posé sur la mélancolie.
Il n'est pas ajusté : il dépass' d'une mesure
et glisse en révélant la blessure de l'ami.
Ses lèvres sont blessure sans d'autres à embrasser ;
ses désirs flétrissures : sans chère à enlacer.

3?
Verres et fumée, la nuit, le temps ne passe plus.
Tout comme les glaçons : ses idées sont gelées,
touchent bientôt le fond qui lui est lisse et nu.
Un souvenir surgit ? parfum de nudité.
Les lignes raffinées, qui dessinent des seins,
autrefois adulées ; il les jette à ses chiens.


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Les déserts glacés

Ce que jaime plus que le dessert
Cest un bon désert glacé,
Même le soleil, et ses rayons 
Narrivent pas à le réchauffer.
Dessert glacé, fond bien trop vite
Désert glacé, vit à son rythme.
Tout ça vaut pas un bon glaçon
Au fond dun verre, acier trempé.
Trempé de sueurs, pas la chaleur
Il y fait froid même en été,
Dans ce grand désert glacé,
Et juste ce quil faut de salé.

Dessert salé, ça cest pas bon,
Ça fait penser à du café,
Café salé, café glacé, 
On dirait presque du papier.
Papier glacé, pour déraper,
À la rambarde se rattraper,
Refaire un tour pour dire bonjour,
Pour finalement laisser tomber.
Laisser tomber ce beau désert, 
Et revenir jusquau dessert,

Dessert sucré, dessert salé,
Jai jamais autant hésité,
Tout ça est simple en apparence
Faut-il réellement sy fier ?
Et si je restais chocolat,
Car tout le monde a fait son choix
Dessert salé, dessert sucré,
Maintenant tout le monde est servi

Il ne reste plus à cet instant
Quune table bien desservie
Je me dis que la moralité,
Cest sert toi, tant quil y en a encore.


----------



## maousse (9 Avril 2003)

pouêt !
quand tu joues de la trompette,
ça fait mal à la tête.
Essaie la ciboulette...


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

Merci à tous de vos contributions, je n'en attendais pas moins de vous.
Ce thread n'est pas limité en quantité. Alors si vous en avez d'autres, faites vous plaisir.


----------



## aricosec (9 Avril 2003)

et le temps passe,comme un silence
je t'attend et tu ne vient pas
que vais je faire en ton absence
et que puis je donc faire sans toi
nous avions pourtant en commun
tout ces moments d'intense joie
alors qu'en seras t'il demain
si tu n'est pas entre mes bras
que pourrais encore esperer
et que puis souhaiter encore
en amour je t'ai tant donné
en ton absence je suis mort
mais il me reste quelque espoir
quand au plus fort de mes songes
il me semble t'apercevoir
et pourtant tu n'est que mensonge
c'est pourtant le mot esperance
qui a porté tout les espoirs
de nos envies de délivrance
et qui en fera notre gloire.

LIBERTE !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

Comme je n'avais ni courage, ni inspiration, je me suis laissé aller à un petit copier-coller d'un ancien thread :

Deux opposums, bras-dessus, bras-dessous,
Passèrent un jour devant le Lou Pascalou,
La perpective d'un excellent breuvage,
Firent qu'ils tombèrent en pleine AE sauvage...

"Sauvage"... le mot est à peine exagéré,
Ecrasés qu'ils furent par Jeanba, le bien-nommé,
Pola en mains, en train de reculer,
Son grand-angle l'ayant laissé tombé !

Api la Douce, se chargea de les réconforter,
Tandis qu'Alèm, déjà bien imbibé,
D'une main leste leur tâta les mollets,
En gueulant : "Ca y est ! on a enfin à bouffer !!!"

Nos braves opposums, de peur pétrifiés,
Trouvèrent en Ficelle un involontaire allié !
Tout occupé qu'il était à streamer,
Il ne vit pas son TI s'embraser !!!

Et notre valeureux Alèm, de se précipiter,
Tant bien que mal, pour éteindre le brasier...
Oubliant que son godet contenait...
De l'alcool à 50 degrés !!!

Profitant de cette confusion ridicule,
Nos opposums s'emparèrent d'un F3,
Et fixèrent la scène sur pellicule, 
Avant de sortir par le couloir étroit ...

SVM MAC à l'affût de nouveautés,
Publia la photo en triple encadré,
Et pour légende, sans autre forme de procès,
Indiquèrent "Photoshop enfin carbonisé !"

L'AE Sauvage devint le centre d'intérêt,
Du monde Mac, il furent encensés...
De grâce, n'oubliez pas que cette célébrité,
C'est à 2 cons d'opposums que vous la devez...

Lassés par tant d'adversité,
Ils s'en allèrent clopin clopant,
Et, tâtant leur porte-monnaie,
Décidèrent de chercher un défoulant !

A Pigalle, fiers ils arrivèrent,
La queue raide et l'esprit coquin,
Lorgnant les petits derrières,
Ou la courbe altière d'un sein ...

Tu montes, oui ou non ?
S'enhardit le premier,
S'adressant à la blonde canon,
Qui, lassive, sortait du Bar MacGé

Une gifle cinglante le laissa pantois,
Et, tandis qu'il rajustait son pantalon,
La belle lui susurra sans aucun émoi :
Moi, c'est Manon ! Celle qui dit : NON 

N'ayant pu dépenser leur argent,
Et arborant une trique d'enfer,
Nos compères étaient sans arguments
Devant d'aussi viles manières !

L'un dit : bof, c'était une bêcheuse !
L'autre : ouais, et même un peu boudin
On ne va pas se jeter dans la Meuse,
Y a qu'à se finir à la main !

La morale de cette histoire est épique :
A cause de Manon qui a dit non,
Comme de vulgaires porc-épics,
Ils se retrouvèrent au cabanon !

Outrage aux moeurs qu'ils disaient,
En les menottant d'acier bien acéré !
Tout ça pour avoir voulu tirer,
Une fille au tempérament bien trempé !

Manon, ô Manon, seul Dieu sait
Ce que malheureusement tu as raté !
Deux opposums bien gentillets
Ne souhaitaient que te charmer !

ps : ça rappelle quand même de bons souvenirs...


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Une poule sur un mur,
Qui picorait du pain dur
Fait à base de blé dur
Car elle était dâge mûr.


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2003)

a_mer?
(4-8 / 32)
4?
Le soleil est rieur, le froid fige le ciel.
Tout reste donc au bleu même la grise Seine.
La boue sur le talus est "maculeur" partiel
des chaussures et des songes. Elle les teinte de haine.
Une image de corps ? deux ? corps qui sont unis
se forme dans la boue. Dans l'herbe sont détruits.

5?
Les rêves et les épées ont les mêmes dangers.
Ils se trouvent ébréchés ? Ils arrachent les c?urs !
Lorsqu'ils sont brisés c'en est fait des porteurs.
Déployés par amour leurs tranchants sont doublés.
Si l'on en perd un fil, l'écheveau est à terre.
La défaite est cuisante et son goût est amer?

6?
Une esquisse ou un rough, quelques traits : un dessin
- parenthèses alanguies - autre chose peut-être ?
Souvenir douloureux passant par la fenêtre
de pièces tropicales aux sulfureux desseins.
Du théâtre buccal il ne reste plus rien
que des taches blanchâtres : un souvenir pelvien.

7?
Le temps passe et pourfend les souvenirs épars
de l'union trépassée de lui et de cette elle.
La chaleur échangée par un simple regard
entre deux amoureux sur sa plaie est du sel.
Les ébats devinés - vieilles réminiscences -
de ces couples enlacés ravivent ses souffrances.

8?
Il lui revient, parfois, une idée du plaisir
qu'il ne peut exprimer. Les mots lui font défaut.
Il ne s'agit pas d'eux : ses sens le font faillir.
Il lui manque quelqu'un - le contact d'une peau -
sans qui il lui est vain de se perdre en caresses.
Putain ce que sont loins les doigts de sa tigresse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2003)

Salut Nephou !
Inutile de te dire que j'adore ton avatar et que ça me rappelle de cuisants souvenirs !!! Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...that's all folk !!!...


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Salut Nephou !
Inutile de te dire que j'adore ton avatar et que ça me rappelle de cuisants souvenirs !!! Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...that's all folk !!!...  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est vrai comme le temps parait compressé sur ce forum : j'ai l'impression que le fil de mon NKK rouille déjà. Il faudrait plutôt que je m'en serve... ou que je change de Navatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Bon, pour rester In Topic : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



29? Il a beaucoup de mal, encore, à avaler
la fin de son histoire ; il veut encor' l'aimer.
Les muscles de ses bras peuvent bien s'atrophier :
il a perdu son elle ; n'a plus à l'enlacer. 
Son poing serré, rageur, n'a d'autre utilité
que d'empêcher ses larmes, fleuve, de l'aveugler.


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2003)

Je vais à la messe tous les dimanches matin
Avec une pièce que je tiens dans la main
Pour aller à confesse je prends le même chemin
Par la rue d'Barbesse, je connais bien le coin

Depuis tout ce temps, je rencontre des gens
Dans la rue d'Longchamp, j'vois Mam' selle Clément

En sortant d'la messe tous les dimanches midi
Avec ma pièce j'achète du pain de mie
J'prends la rue d'Barbesse, je n'habite pas très loin
Il faut que j'me presse, le repas n'attend point

Depuis tout ce temps, je rencontre des gens
Dans la rue d'Longchamp, j'vois Mam' selle Clément

Je vais à la messe depuis maintenant vingt ans
Avec une pièce et quelques suppléments
Pour aller à confesse, je passe plutôt mon temps
Par la rue d'la fesse voir Mademoiselle Clément

Depuis tout ce temps, je rencontre des gens
Dans la rue d'Longchamp, j'prends Mam' selle Clément

Les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables
Quel dur labeur d'essayer d'être stable
C'est fini confesse, c'est fini l'église
A mon palmarès j'ai rajouté Elise

Depuis tout ce temps, je rencontre des gens
Dans la rue d'Longchamp, j'y passe mon argent

J'allais à la messe tous les dimanches matin
Avec une pièce que j'tenais dans la main
Pour aller à confesse, j'prenais le même chemin
Par la rue d'Barbesse, j'connaissais bien le coin


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

Les gaufrettes

Tout au long du vieux quai, 
un homme, marche, dun pas pressé.
Il a lil cruel, mais cest du baratin
Même pas à une mouche,
Il frait lcoup du lapin.

Dans sa poche, un opinel,
Pour faire comme il le dit,
Peur aux petites vieilles.
Mais tout ça cest dla frime,
Lopinel est rouillé.

Sous son blouson de cuir,
Une chaîne de vélo,
Pour comme tous les samdi,
Aller casser lprolo,
Rien que du boniment.

Fatigué il sassied,
Retire ses chaussures,
Et pour se rassurer,
Il sort vite de sa poche,
Un paquet de gaufrettes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2003)

...cà, c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, mais Bon Dieu, qu'est-ce que j'aimerais bien l'avoir fait :

Mistral gagnant

A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder les gens tant qu'y en a
Te parler du bon temps qu'est mort ou qui r'viendra
En serrant dans ma main tes p'tits doigts
Pis donner à bouffer à des pigeons idiots
Leur filer des coups d' pieds pour de faux
Et entendre ton rire qui lézarde les murs
Qui sait surtout guérir mes blessures
Te raconter un peu comment j'étais mino
Des bonbecs fabuleux qu'on piquait chez l' marchand
Car en sac et Minto, caramel à un franc
Les mistral gagnants

A marcher sous la pluie cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder la vie tant qu'y en a
Te raconter la Terre en te bouffant des yeux
Et parler de ta mère un p'tit peu
Et sauter dans les flaques pour la faire râler
Bousiller nos godasses et s' marrer
Et entendre ton rire comme on entend la mer
S'arrêter et r'partir en arrière
Te raconter surtout les carambars d'antan, les cocos au lait
Et les vrais roudoudou qui nous coupaient les lèvres
Et nous niquaient les dents
Les mistral gagnants

A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder l' soleil qui s'en va
Te parler du bon temps qu'est mort et je m'en fou
Te dire que les méchants c'est pas nous
Que si moi je suis barge, ce n'est que de tes yeux
Car ils ont l'avantage d'être deux
Et entendre ton rire s'envoler aussi haut
Que s'envolent les cris des oiseaux
Te raconter enfin qu'il faut aimer la vie
Et l'aimer même si le temps est assassin
Et emporte avec lui le rire des enfants
Les mistral gagnants
Les mistral gagnants


Paroles : Renaud / Musique : Renaud, Franck 

C'est beau ! non ???


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *

C'est beau ! non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est très beau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'adore Renaud. D'ailleurs une des phrases de mon bandeau est de lui. Sauras-tu retrouver laquelle ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
D'ailleurs une des phrases de mon bandeau est de lui. Sauras-tu retrouver laquelle ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...Je pencherais pour la troisième au feeling !!! Mais je n'en suis pas certain...


----------



## Nephou (10 Avril 2003)

moi je pencherais plutôt pour la deuxième à cause du "Boucan d'enfer"


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

Les croissants beurre

Un mouton, deux moutons, trois moutons,
Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac,
Une heure,
Je vais boire un verre deau.

Quatre moutons, cinq moutons, six moutons,
Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac,
Deux heures,
Je tourne et me retourne.

Sept moutons, huit moutons, neuf moutons,
Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac,
Trois heures,
Jai entendu un bruit.

Dix moutons, onze moutons, douze moutons,
Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac,
Quatre heures,
Le sommeil va venir.

Treize moutons, quatorze moutons, quinze moutons,
Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac,
Cinq heures,
Cest pas encore fini.

Seize moutons, dix-sept moutons, dix-huit moutons,
Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac,
Six heures
Le réveil va sonner.

Dix-neuf moutons, vingt moutons, vingt-et-un moutons,
Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac,
Sept heures
Cest lheure des croissants beurre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2003)

Ce matin (à jeun !), je voyais des petites fleurs magnifiques et multicolores se balader sur mon écran ... je croyais rêver ... mais non, c'était simplement vos poèmes qui vibraient dans la douceur du printemps........


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2003)

J'ajoute toutefois que compte tenu des conditions atmosphériques actuelles, "la douceur du printemps" est une figure de style peu appropriée....


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...Je pencherais pour la troisième au feeling !!! Mais je n'en suis pas certain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

La troisième, c'est Paul Personne. En fait il s'agit de la deuxième, qui figure sur son dernier album.


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * moi je pencherais plutôt pour la deuxième à cause du "Boucan d'enfer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Rien à rajouter.


----------



## kamkil (10 Avril 2003)

Petit Portoricain, bien intégré quasiment New-yorkais
 Dans mon building tout de verre et d?acier,
 Je prends mon job, un rail de coke, un café,

 Petite fille Afghane, de l?autre côté de la terre,
 Jamais entendu parler de Manhattan,
 Mon quotidien c?est la misère et la guerre

 Deux étrangers au bout du monde, si différents
 Deux inconnus, deux anonymes, mais pourtant,
 Pulvérisés, sur l?autel, de la violence éternelle

 Un 747, s?est explosé dans mes fenêtres,
 Mon ciel si bleu est devenu orage,
 Lorsque les bombes ont rasé mon village

 Deux étrangers au bout du monde, si différents
 Deux inconnus, deux anonymes, mais pourtant,
 Pulvérisés, sur l?autel, de la violence éternelle

 So long, adieu mon rêve américain,
 Moi, plus jamais esclave des chiens
 Vite imposé l?islam des tyrans
 Ceux là ont-ils jamais lu le coran ?

 Suis redev?nu poussière,
 Je s?rai pas maître de l?univers,
 Ce pays que j?aimais tellement serait-il
 Finalement colosse aux pieds d?argile ?

 Les dieux, les religions,
 Les guerres de civilisation,
 Les armes, les drapeaux, les patries, les nations,
 Font toujours de nous de la chair à canon

 Deux étrangers au bout du monde, si différents
 Deux inconnus, deux anonymes, mais pourtant,
 Pulvérisés, sur l?autel, de la violence éternelle

 Deux étrangers au bout du monde, si différents
 Deux inconnus, deux anonymes, mais pourtant,
 Pulvérisés, sur l?autel, de la violence éternelle.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2003)

Elle a de sévères silences,
Lil noir et vif, et sans clémence,
Et sans pitié presque méchant
Comme un de ces regards denfant
Puni, mais  Quoi !  injustement
Puni. Elle a cette linnocence
Et de la gravité pourtant,
Seule et le cur amer. Silence.

Elle a de folles insouciances
Feintes, de froides insolences,
Mais sous son front lisse, arrogant,
Les hier tristes et les aimants
Demains, mélancoliquement,
Jettent leurs couleurs trop intenses
Sur ses paysages troublants
Et sur son cur amer. Silence.

Elle a de fières élégances,
Des airs comme de nonchalance,
Comme dun prince catalan.
Elle a un rire doux pourtant
Et dans la voix des mouvements
Daile vibrants dimpatience
Ou de souffrance par instants,
Parfois. Le cur amer Silence.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2003)

Ses cheveux noirs et fins
et longs sur ses épaules
ou retenus sur le creux de sa nuque
par un lien bleu
Ses yeux profonds et sombres
piqués dun feu secret
vif éclair
noir fleuve au reflets bleus et verts
Son regard
Ses yeux denfant
si doucement fragiles et rebelles
tristes  Mais innocents ?
Ses sourcils
épais
faits de petits éclats débène
peignés par un souffle discret
Sa joue ferme et saillante
un peu, et douce lon devine
comme lécorce dun fruit mûr
Sa bouche vermeille
froncée de plis fins et blancs presque
sur la chair pleine de ses lèvres.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2003)

Je remplirai
mon amour barré
au front
d'un pli mal satisfait
l'absence
et souvenirs obsolescents
de l'été tant vert de
beaux jours et papillons
 s'il en est 
improbables encore.

Il est si grand ce vide
et si lourd
et léger.

J'irai
paniers entiers portés
de mille fleurs ou d'une mais
jolie fleur
c'est dans l'herbe couchés
que je te donnerai
ces frémissements
ces fléchissements
parmi les mousses
ces tendresses
cette lourde présence sombre
 aussi lourde qu'il faut 
toute prière est dite
en ta chair et ton nom
dans les voluptés graves
résonne comme un fer enfoncé
dans mon cur
pour toujours
cette fleur
mon amour
ma douceur.

Nous serons là
nous serons bien
et nos jours passent
nos beaux jours de l'été
papillons improbables
 s'il en est.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

La crème renversée

Déposée dans un bel écrin, 
Ravie, elle se laisse parer.
Un peu de rouge couleur cerise
Un peu de vert, cest angélique.

Un doux parfum, elle dégage
Qui vient nous chatouiller les sens.
Elle sent très bon, elle est très belle,
Un dernier soupçon de cannelle.

De sucre fin, elle se recouvre,
Car, elle se veut vraiment exquise.
Enfin parée de ses atours,
Pour le gala, elle est fin prête.

Au sol, un vieux tapis de Crête,
Fait déraper, son sigisbée,
Et la voilà sur la banquette
Elle en est toute renversée.


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

J'en ai rêvé mais j'ai rien fait.


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * J'en ai rêvé mais j'ai rien fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sonny t'as devancé. ?


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)

Toi tu m'as tout donné, moi j'ai tout accepté
Avec ou sans amour, depuis le premier jour
Toi tu m'as vu grandir, tu m'as vu obéïr
C'était sûrement écrit, moi je n'ai pas choisi
Et on s'est installé, on a tout déballé
Totale inconscience, avec ou sans méfiance
Et on a galéré et on s'est infiltré
Avec mes ratures je trouvais ça moins dur

Puis le temps a changé avec toutes ces années
Je n'ai plus accepté et j'ai tout refusé
Un été à Paris, un hiver sans soucis
Un adieu, un retour, un détour à l'amour
Plus de tolérance, et puis vient la violence
Ca nous a déchiré, ça nous a séparé
Quelques joies éphémères, mais y a plus rien à faire
Une larme un mouchoir, mais c'est déjà trop tard

Depuis tout ce temps, on se voit autrement
Depuis tout ce temps rien n'est plus comme avant
Malgré ces problèmes, tu restes celle que j'aime
La nuit comme le jour, un retour à l'amour

Quelque fois je revois une image, un visage
Quelque fois je reçois l'ombre de ton message
Une voix, un sourire, c'est toi que je respire
Oui ça en vaut la peine, c'est ton sang dans mes veines
C'est fini les ratures, pour moi c'était trop dur
Une larme, un réveil, revoilà le soleil
Cette chanson est pour toi, cette chanson reçoit la
Tu m'as vu ralentir, tu me vois revenir

Depuis tout ce temps, on se voit autrement
Depuis tout ce temps rien n'est plus comme avant
Malgré ces problèmes, tu restes celle que j'aime
La nuit comme le jour, un retour à l'amour


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

Renouveau

Aujourdhui pas dinspiration,
Je ne vois pas dexplication,
Sale tour de limagination,
Sans doute besoin dune suggestion.

Le ciel est bleu, il na pas plu,
Il fait pas froid, jen sais pas plus,
Je vais rtirer mon pardessus,
Sans doute que la muse sest tue.

Jai beau faire toute la gamme,
Pas une idée, non, pas un gramme,
Mais, bon, enfin, cest pas un drame,
Sans doute un changement de programme.

Demain me semble bien lointain,
Je compte les heures des deux mains,
Mais tout cela me semble vain,
Sans doute un besoin de regain.


----------



## obi wan (12 Avril 2003)

je suis pas très inspiré alors je vous retranscris une chanson sans parole que j'aime beaucoup, si qqun trouve le titre je lui donne mon G4...


onomatopés

ti kou-tou ti kou-ti
huin huin huin huin huin
poudoum poudoum poudoum poum poum
Lalala pidiboum
Poum poum
huiiiiiiiiiiin,  hu-in hu-in hu-in
woouuuuu,  wou-hou wou-hou wou-hin
la, la-la-la pidiboum
la, la-la-la pidiboum
la, la-la-la pidiboum
piouuuuu piiiioouuuuu piiouuuu
tikiti ki poum boum boum
tchak tchak tchak
yi hi haaaaaa
boudoum boudoum boum boum boum boum


----------



## Ruban (12 Avril 2003)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mon cur est hésitant,
Quelque chose là arrive, quon ne peut empêcher,
Continuer, arrêter, comme ça jusquoù aller ?
Il faut me décider, tout de suite, maintenant.

Et puis pour tout lâcher, il ne faut rien tenir,
Et puis pour où aller ? Elle va où cette route ?
Il faut vite que jy aille. Je laisse là mes doutes.
Bon allez, je men vais, jen vois dautres venir.

Je vais vers lavenir, je reprends à zéro,
Je recommence tout, adieu lointain passé,
Je men vais sans regret, et sans me retourner,
Je recommence tout, je reprends à zéro.


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

La raie au beurre noir

Jai posé mon pistolet-mitrailleur
Dans lpaquet de beurre.

Il faisait chaud il a fondu,
Ben oui le beurre,
Pas lpistollet.

Faut vraiment avoir un esprit tordu,
Pour croire quun pistolet ça peut fondre.

Jétais témoin, jai tout bien vu,
Mais lpistolet, létait perdu,
Létait tout gras et plein de beurre,
Et, de mes mains il a glissé

Non, Monsieur, je ny suis pour rien
Si ce jour là il a fait chaud
Le pistolet il est perdu,
Dans lcaniveau il est tombé
Bien sûr personne ny a rien vu,
Ils étaient tous bien occupés.

Mais maintenant je me souviens,
Je sortais juste de chez lcoiffeur,
Il mavait dit, cest pas malin
La raie à gauche ou bien à droite.

Et comme je ny voyais plus rien, 
Vu quil mavait teinte en noir.
Faites ce quil faut, je lui ai dis,
Quand jai vu approcher les flics.

Et cest là que jme suis trahie
Passant ma main dans mes cheveux,
Sur la raie qui était bien droite
Le beurre était devenu noir.


----------



## thant (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * je suis pas très inspiré alors je vous retranscris une chanson sans parole que j'aime beaucoup, si qqun trouve le titre je lui donne mon G4...


onomatopés

ti kou-tou ti kou-ti
huin huin huin huin huin
poudoum poudoum poudoum poum poum
Lalala pidiboum
Poum poum
huiiiiiiiiiiin,  hu-in hu-in hu-in
woouuuuu,  wou-hou wou-hou wou-hin
la, la-la-la pidiboum
la, la-la-la pidiboum
la, la-la-la pidiboum
piouuuuu piiiioouuuuu piiouuuu
tikiti ki poum boum boum
tchak tchak tchak
yi hi haaaaaa
boudoum boudoum boum boum boum boum  * 

[/QUOTE]


Le titre ne serait pas onomatopés ?


----------



## obi wan (14 Avril 2003)

lol ! ce serait trop facile de gagner un G4 comme ça...


----------



## obi wan (14 Avril 2003)

onomatopés c le titre du poeme de la retranscription de la chanson dont tu doit trouver le titre (faut pas rêver qd même, ma retranscription est très approximative  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## krystof (18 Avril 2003)

Rayon de soleil, à travers le volet
Même plus de glaçons à rajouter
Tous les gestes deviennent pénible
Tous mes espoirs sont impossible
J'entends un bruit dans l'escalier
Mais c'est le loyer que je n'ai pas payé

Par terre mes bottes et mon vieux jean
Sur la poussière de Maryline
Et sur les murs, parfum complice
De ton odeur Gitane Maïs
J'entends un bruit, j'ai pas rêvé
C'est la fenêtre qui a claqué

Maintenant que tu es partie, pour moi, c'est l'enfer
Je sais bien qu'on finira tous six pieds sous terre
Mais en attendant, il faut profiter de la lumière

Tout s'accélère, on a frappé
C'est pas la fenêtre, c'est pas le loyer
Sur le palier, toi, ma beauté
Sur les murs rouge, tout c'est brouillé
Sur la poussière, toi Maryline
T'as décidé que tout se termine

Maintenant que je suis parti, pour toi c'est l'enfer
Tu sais bien qu'on finira tous six pieds sous terre
Mais en attendant, c'est à l'ombre que tu profiteras de la lumière


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

Hier j'ai mangé une choucroute
on aurait dit la soeur d'helmut
Avec une bonne bouteille de blanc
Celle là, ils l'auront pas les allemands...


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2003)

Voyage au bout du monde, y'en a marre de ces ondes
Là-bas y'a pas de saisons, bienvenue dans ta maison
Et le soir sur la plage, avec les coquillages
Au dessus il y a la lune, et y a plus de rancune

Il n'y a rien que toi et moi, le reste n'existe pas
Toi et moi sur le sable, il n'y a rien de regrettable
Sous le soleil la vie, là-bas c'était trop gris
Il n'y a qu'à se laisser vivre, écoute et reste libre

Oui, là-bas c'est dommage, mais il y avait trop de rage
Pas assez de lumière, et un peu trop de galère
Oui, là-bas c'est dommage, faut pas voir de mirages
Si t'as plus rien à faire, tu quittes la galère

Un nouveau paysage, et moi je te dévisage
Quel dommage à notre âge, on est peut-être trop sage
Regarde les coquillages, là-bas sur le rivage
La mer et le ciel bleu, tout pour nous rendre heureux

Oui, là-bas c'est dommage, mais il y avait trop de rage
Pas assez de lumière, et un peu trop de galère
Oui, là-bas c'est dommage, faut pas voir de mirages
Et si tu deviens folle, rejoins-moi sur l'atoll


----------



## Ilitch (21 Avril 2003)

Oh oui grand fou...
Mais pourquoi tu m'serres le cou ?
Aieuuuurrrfff, et ben alors ?
ça y est je suis mort...


----------



## barbarella (21 Avril 2003)




----------



## Ilitch (22 Avril 2003)

Je vois que tu vas beaucoup mieux...


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

Boum, boum,boum, boum
Tadoum, tadoum, tadoum
Cest lheure de commencer,
Faut pas slaisser aller,
La journée sera longue,
Pour qui sonne le gong,
Boum, boum, boum, boum,
Cest lheure de se lever,
Et daller se doucher,
Après le déjeuner.
Boum, boum, boum, boum,
A tous bonne journée.


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

Je m'accoude au comptoir, seul avec ma guitare
Et je commande à boire, lorsque cet homme en noir
Me dit : "Je vais être bref, penses-tu aux S.D.F. ?"
Je lui est filé ma veste, et je suis reparti vers l'Est

Seul avec ma guitare, je roule dans le noir
Je m'arrête dans une station, voilà qu'on me pose une question :
"Mec ! As-tu l'intention de donner pour le téléthon ?"
Je lui est filé mon pognon, j'ai rechangé de direction

Là bas une demoiselle. Mon dieu ce qu'elle a l'air belle
Je lui demande par hasard : "Veux-tu jouer de la guitare ?"
Elle me dit : "Ecoute moi, c'est pas que je ne veux pas
Mais si tu ne te couvres pas, tu auras peut-être le sida."

Je poursuis mon chemin, ma guitare à la main
Je ne me sens pas très bien, c'est que j'ai un peu faim
Un mec me crit : "Horreur ! T'en vas pas, n'ai pas peur
Pour les Restos du Coeur, donne moi ton jambon-beurre."

Je continu ma route, un peu à la déroute
C'est fou toute la misère, qu'il y a sur notre terre
Je ressors ma guitare, et je m'asseois sur le trottoir
Je joue le blues, quel dommage, pour moi d'être au chomage.


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Il nest pas là pour jouer
Il est là pour parier
Les cartes sont en ses mains
Cest sûr, il a la main
Un pique, un cur, un trèfle
Cest sûr, il va gagner
Le poker est sa vie
Et il y a tout mis.
Les mégots se consument
Dans un vieux cendrier,
Il annonce ses cartes
Un autre se rabat,
Au milieu de la table
Les billets sont en joie
Juste vingt-cinq pour voir
Il ramasse la mise.
Cest au petit matin,
Fatigué et languide
Quil regagne sa chambre 
Qui lui semble bien vide 
Sur le vieux lit défait, il sétend
Et sendort, en rêvant de sa vie
Quil voudrait autrement.


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

Pas de chance, c'est toi qui a encore pris le stylo
Mais de toute façon, que faisait-il sous le bureau ?
Ok, tu dors, comme toujours tu as trop chaud
Mais je n'y peux rien, si le thermomètre est au plus haut

Bon d'accord, je me lève, je récupère mon pen
Je reprends ma feuille, et je recommence en peine
L'écriture d'un couplet à en perdre haleine
D'une chanson, d'un refrain, de notes qui s'enchaînent

Et toi tu es là, tu veux que je te dise
Des tonnes de mots, et même des bêtises
Et toi tu attends, de moi des décisions
Tu veux que je t'emmène autour du monde

Voilà le sujet, l'histoire d'un homme ordinaire
Qui se retrouve seul, au beau milieu de l'hiver
Sa femme le quitte, elle veut changer d'univers
Mais c'est bien triste, pour une chanson populaire

Non, c'est pas ça, ce n'est pas la bonne histoire
Mais c'est la mienne, face à une feuille pleine d'espoir
Que je remplis, de mots qui sont dérisoires
Que je remplis, de mots qui sont dérisoires

Et toi tu es là, tu veux que je te dise
Des tonnes de mots, et même des bêtises
Et toi tu attends, de moi des décisions
Tu veux que je t'emmène autour du monde

Alors voilà, la feuille est lourde de phrases
Qu'il faut que je vende, qu'il faut que je chante, que je case
Alors voilà, cette feuille lourde de phrases
C'est mon espoir, d'enlever ce poids qui m'écrase.


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Aujourdhui, il pleut,
Cesty pas malheureux
Surtout pour un samedi,
Cest vraiment mal parti,
Tant pis, on fra avec,
On va rester au sec.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

Les jours de nonchalance
Voilé blue sky
Les graminées s'balancent
Dans l'vent que vaille
Et mon cur hésitant
Doucement s'abandonne
Au lent balancement
De la brise d'automne

C'est là dans l'air confus
Oh, le curieux malaise !
C'est là que vient à mon heure mauvaise
Le triste souvenir des paradis perdus.

Les je t'aime en suspens
Sur ton front dans l'air tiède
Ont séché vitement
Et nos amours anciennes
Qui se souvient de nos antiennes ?
Que reste-t-il de nos aimants
Beaux jours quand vient l'automne
Et la fin de l'amour ?
Du vent, du vent...

Les jours de nonchalance
Voilé blue sky
Les graminées s'balancent
Dans l'vent que vaille
Et mon cur hésitant
Doucement s'abandonne
Au lent balancement
Du vent d'automne.


----------



## krystof (27 Avril 2003)

Je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit
Les soubresauts de ton corps m'ont empêchés de le faire
J'ai ouvert les yeux pour te regarder, attendri
Tu souriais, tu rêvais, cela ne fait aucun mystère
J'ai déposé délicatement un baiser interdit
Puis, contre ton coeur, je me suis endormi


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

Demain, cest dimanche,
il faudra en profiter,
Le jour de la grasse matinée,
on va pouvoir se légumer
Ne rien faire que de rêver,
se détendre, se prélasser,
Demain on se laisse aller


----------



## krystof (27 Avril 2003)

Il n'y a pas une minute, pas une seconde, sans que je ne pense à toi
Pas un instant, pas un souffle, sans que tu ne sois en moi
Il n'y a pas un soleil, pas une lumière, sans que je ne t'aperçoive pas
Pas une odeur, pas un parfum, sans que je ne te respire pas

J'ouvre mes bras, je t'offre mon coeur, nous sommes deux
Viens contre moi, donne moi la main
Et ensemble, parcouront ce chemin
Il n'y a aucun doute, rien n'est plus beau, nous sommes amoureux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

C'est à nouveau la nuit qui tombe
Et c'est mon cur qui, bas et sombre
Rêve à-demi dans l'ombre
Aux beaux jours de l'été

Déjà tu vois je t'imagine
Dans le silence ensoleillé
Couché à l'ombre des glycines
Et des résédas parfumés

Déjà sous les fleurs anodines
Je sens tes lèvres purpurines
Oh, la fraîcheur de tes baisers !
Oh, les odorantes glycines
Du bel été !

Ta hanche fine et ta caresse
À l'ombre de ces fleurs rêvées
Auront raison de ma paresse
Et de mes peurs vite en allées
Sous les rassurantes promesses
Doucement murmurées
Dans l'ivresse
D'un baiser

Mais à nouveau le soir descend
Sur mai et sur mon cur morose

C'est à nouveau la nuit qui tombe
Et c'est à nouveau sur mon cur
Comme penchée sur une tombe
Où l'été déposa ses fleurs


----------



## FEELGOOD (4 Mai 2003)

Assis, seul, le yeux révulsés
Une goutte de sueur au front
Je pense encore à tes nénés
Oui je les revois tes p'tits nichons

Dans cette humble posture
Cette petite pièce sombre
au loin j'entends bruno masure
ouah il est gros comme un concombre...

Et oui comme vous l'aurez compris
Si je me retrouve ainsi assis
Avec cette ces p'tites gouttes au front 
Ce n'est pas que je suis maboule

Tout simplement je fais caca.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr />*Avec cette ces p'tites gouttes au front [...]
Tout simplement je fais caca.*

[/QUOTE]

Bel effort.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 
Tout simplement je fais caca.   * 

[/QUOTE]
J'espère qu'après tu feelgood mieux !!!


----------



## deadlocker (4 Mai 2003)

Les doux baisers
Aujourd'hui échangés
Me resteront gravés
Toute ma vie, à Jamais.

(et aussi, dans la même collection : "cette éphémère euphorie")


----------



## krystof (4 Mai 2003)

Là ! Derrière moi, un bruit une ombre
Là ! Devant moi, sous les décombres
Un gémissement, un appel au secours
Sans hésitation, sans aucun détour
Je me précipite, et je déblaie
De cette ruine, mon reflet

Toujours ce bruit, toujours cette ombre
Je ne vois rien dans la pénombre
Sauf cette ombre, comme une trace
Indélébile, je dois faire face
A ce mystère, cette inquiétude
Ce pressentiment, cette solitude

Un écho, un souffle qui m'attirent
Comme un amant que l'amour inspire
Comme toi avant que l'amour désire
Un écho, un souffle qui m'aspirent
Un antidote, une solution
Un remède, une transfusion

Des sueurs froides, et des mirages ce soir
Phénomène surnaturel, ou magie noire
La peur me gagne, les démons sont là
Je n'y crois pas, ça n'existe pas
Ce cri strident, ces coeurs charmeurs
Cette dimension me fait horreur

Cette ombre, de plus en plus menaçante
Un regard, c'est mon âme qu'elle hante
Une attaque, un combat
Une arme, c'est pour moi
Elle attaque, je riposte
Je m'approche, je l'accoste
J'arme, et je tire, c'est fini de rire
Une balle en plein coeur, c'est mon ombre, je meurs


----------



## Ilitch (6 Mai 2003)

Là, derrière toi, une ombre, un bruit
ZIP...
Hop, hop, trop tard...

Et oui on te l'avait dit
Tu vois ça ripe
la prochaine fois soit pas en r'tard


----------



## krystof (6 Mai 2003)

Toujours aussi fin Ilitch.


----------



## Ilitch (6 Mai 2003)

Toujours aussi fin Ilitch
Il aime bien quand c'est un peu kitsh
C'est vrai qu'on en a vite fait l'tour
Faudrait le pendre haut et court

Toujours aussi mou ce krystof
Il aime pas les coktails molotof
Mais bon c'est pas le mauvais mec
Mais il évite trop les prises de bec

na.


----------



## krystof (6 Mai 2003)

Un jour, quand je serai fatigué
Alors, peut-être,je m'arrêterais
Et là, tu devrais me rattrapper
Je pourrais alors t'expliquer

Accroche toi à mes baskets
Suis moi, mais ne perds pas la tête
Je sais que tu n'es pas bête
Quand même un peu, alouette


----------



## Ilitch (6 Mai 2003)

Vaut mieux pas t'arreter
Sinon j'vais t'rattrapper
J'crois qu'tu connais l'tarif
mon p'tit escogriffe

Zip...

Bim Bam Boum
Je t'engrosse tel un loukoum
A bra cadabra
J'taquine la boite à...

Je me suis fendu le crâne sur ce coup là...


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

Un jour, rappelle toi
Oui, c'était bien
Il faisait froid
Je t'avais emmené loin

Nous étions près du lac
Tu devais suivre ma trace
Et là, patatrac
300 mètres dans la glace


----------



## FEELGOOD (7 Mai 2003)

Une toute petite glissade
rien de bien marrant
Encore une brimade
tu n'es qu'un manant

NA...


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

Des figolu glacés
A ta chute endiablée
De tes pieds gelés
A ton corps fatigué

Tu n'es bien que devant ta télé.
Olé.


----------



## FEELGOOD (7 Mai 2003)

J'aime pas la télé
pas fan de Chabat
Ce genre de kéké
c'est pas pour moi

Re - NA.


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

Ouvre tes yeux
Eteins la lumière
Tu n'as qu'un seul Dieu
Bien sûr, c'est Drucker


----------



## FEELGOOD (8 Mai 2003)

Continue dans cette voie là
Des idée à la mord moi la
des commentaires idiots, tu feras
Modérateur tu deviendras...


----------



## krystof (8 Mai 2003)

Te bannir je le ferai
Il n'y a aucun doute
Je ne supporte pas la médiocrité
Passe ta route


----------



## FEELGOOD (8 Mai 2003)

Bannir si tu n'aimes pas
Toujours raison tu auras
De nuances tu manqueras
Super modo tu seras

Niarg...


----------



## FEELGOOD (8 Mai 2003)

Bon j'arrête je vais avoir des acidités gastriques...


----------



## krystof (8 Mai 2003)

La raison du plus fort
Est toujours la meilleure
Ta petite mise à mort
Ce fera bien à l'heure


----------



## FEELGOOD (8 Mai 2003)

Cette fois-ci tout est dit.

You are the WINNER !!


----------



## Ilitch (8 Mai 2003)

Je m'aime.


----------



## FEELGOOD (8 Mai 2003)

moi aussi je t'aime.


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

C'est si joli cet amour
à partager tous les jours
faudrait économiser
y risque de plus en rester


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

T'inquiète pas, j'ai beaucoup de stock.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

Pour bien commencer la journée,
il faut prendre un petit-déjeuner,
un grand verre de sirop de blattes
quelques oeufs de vipères bien frais.
Ensuite une douche glacée,
et on est prêt à attaquer.


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Si toutes les journées
Pouvaient se ressembler
Avoir quelqu'un à aimer
Juste pour l'éternité


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Ben voyons...

Au boulot, si tous les jours
Je pouvais faire l'amour
Malgré mon un kiki trop court
J'en branlerai pas lourd


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Si seulement, ne serait-ce qu'une journée
Tu pouvais juste au moins essayer
Peut-être un peu de penser
A ne plus jamais me faire ch....


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Ce n'est pas trés gentil
De me villipender ainsi
Alors que je suis ton ami
Tu es un rikiki...


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

si j'avais connu ça plus tot
tu n'aurais pas eu de marmots
toi ma cheri que j'aimais tant
tu est si moche maintenant

tes bas tombant sur tes chaussures ( hé ! hé ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'est pas gironde je t'assure
et tu n'a presque plus de dents
retourne donc chez tes parents

ya la poulette qu'habite au s'gond
celle qu'a du monde au balcon
je  lui ais fait quelques avances
et je devrais conclure je pense

j'ai une boite pleine de viagra
pour cette nuit ça me suffira
et j'en aurais pour mon pognon
car mon zoziau c'est du béton

*" texte inédit,créée et frappé d'une seule traite sur mon petit clavier mignon"*





poil au ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

C'est vous qui l'avez fait !

C'est pas vrai.


----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

Mayo, get up and fight,
ce soir c'est la victoire,
et ce s'ra pas du light.

Mayo, get up, stand up,
ce soir ce s'ra la gloire,
KO, les pauv Ketchups.


----------



## krystof (23 Mai 2003)

Elle est arrivée, pendant la journée
J'l'ai déshabillé, et j'l'ai admiré
J'l'ai prise dans mes bras, pour la faire crier
Vous n'me croirez pas, ça a bien marché

Toute la soirée, on s'est amusé
Toute la soirée, je l'ai taquiné
Je bougeais mes doigts, et elle aimait ça
Toutes les positions, pour elle c'était bon

Et puis un moment, tout doucement
J'me suis arrêté, j'étais obligé
Ce cri mystérieux, me rendit nerveux
J'lui en voulais pas, pour une première fois
On s'est mis d'accord, sur quelques accords
Remise sur pieds, je l'ai rebranché
Et...

On est reparti, jusqu'au bout d'la nuit
Je n'avais pas peur, d'ma Stratocaster
Oui car c'est d'ma guitare, dont je vous parle ce soir
Oui c'est ma guitare, qui a fait cette histoire


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2003)

Ma petite Maman,

Aujourd'hui c'est ta fête,
ne fais pas cette tête,
j'ai un joli cadeau,
un truc très rigolo.

j'ai longtemps hésité
entre un joli bouquet
un parfum de Guerlain
et des sels de bain.

Ne m'étant décidée
j'ai eu cette bonne idée
je te fais ce cadeau :
ce gentil petit mot


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2003)

_c'est bientot les vacances
plus de dependances
je vais m'eclater
toute la sainte journée

je vais a la mer
sur un bout de terre
qu'on appelle une ile
je serais tranquille

pour te butiner
et te papouiller
si tu prend ton pied
j'veux t'entendre crier

au bout de ma gaulle
les pieds sur le mole
si j'te vois sauter
moi je vais ferrer_

ho le joli poisson


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *  sigisbée  *



On dirait bien que c'est ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et hop, on remonte en même temps ce magnifique thread.


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2003)

et HOP aussi en attendant l'inspiration


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Pour J.

Du haut de ses vingt ans, et de ses beaux yeux bleus
Un bleu un peu azur, de tristesse mêlée,
Et de ses cheveux bruns largement gominés
Il regarde le monde qui lui semble fermé.
Il ne sait où il est, il est un peu pommé.
Il a fait des erreurs, qui donc peut len blâmer
Il ne sait où il est, qui va lui indiquer ?
Il va passer un an et quelques mois encore
Entre ces quatre murs qui sont très bien gardés.
Je noublierai jamais son regard, sa détresse,
Parce que ce gamin là, cest rien que dla tendresse.
Et quand il dit Maman, il appelle au secours
Mais son père ne voit pas le fond de sa tristesse
Il a fait des bêtises, qui peut donc le punir
Si ce nest que son père avec beaucoup damour.


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2003)

le spleen du retraité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.

_je suis sur une mauvaise pente
et j'ai trés peur de la chose
t'a déja réduit ma rente
et j'en connais pas la cause
si on me coupe les vivres
qu'on m'écorne ma retraite
comment faire pour survivre
jean pierre j'ai mal a la tête
de misere j'ai l'overdose
de m'aider étais ta quête
et tout ce que tu propose
c'est faire crever la bête
aidé par la canicule
t'a déja fait le ménage
et les vieux sans mandibules
tu leur fait tourner la page
heureusement grace au ciel
j'ai encore dans mon bas d'laine
avec une ame sereine
un corps dur a la peine
toi tu n'auras pas ma peau
d'autres ont essayé avant
et je bois mon apero
et t'emmerde ci devant_


----------



## krystof (25 Août 2003)

Nous irons vers la victoire
En buvant bien des canons
Car rester un jour sans boire
C'est bien le jour le plus long


----------



## aricosec (25 Août 2003)

.
_tu est toujours comme un soleil
qui souvent rechauffe mon coeur
et quand mes sens se reveillent
de la mort je n'ai plus peur
quand le soir au creux de tes reins
comme un bateau qui fait naufrage
si je sombre au petit  matin
il me faudra tourner la page
j'emporterai dans mon voyage
mes souvenirs emerveillés
et comme le dirait un sage
et bien je jetterais la clé_
.


----------



## jle (26 Août 2003)

voila elle est parti 
comme l'espoir que j'avais
son ame etait si jolie
et son corps que j'aimais

grace a elle je subsiste
elle est cette voix dans la nuit
cette bonte qui l'habite
me donne l'espoir en autrui

mais sans elle mon coeur bat a moitié
mes organes depourvu de son souffle 
demandent trop souvent a se reposer
je n'irai pas loin sans sa bouche

je l'aime vraiment l'amour c'est tout
l'amour fait oublier le reste
son depart a causer ma perte
car dans mes reves elle est partout

a mon reveil plus rien ne subsiste
partout je suis si triste
je n'ose plus sortir ni me lever
du fond de mon lit mon coeur est apaisé

seulement pour elle je ferais tout
et dans mes reves de grands espoirs naissent
je vois une societe changée par nous
comme les fourmis qui par milliers grandissent

l'humanité pourrait commencer par supprimer les frontieres
prouver scientifiquement qu'on est tous fait de la meme chair
que l'on ne devrait plus preparer nos defenses 
mais construire le monde sans crainte ni méfiance

De cet espoir né mon desespoir
a mon reveil je suis seul
sans elle sans ni les autres partageant mes espoirs
je ne suis rien qu'une fourmi fragile qui parle...


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

jle a dit:
			
		

> voila elle est parti
> comme l'espoir que j'avais
> son ame etait si jolie
> et son corps que j'aimais
> ...



De biens beaux vers, de bien belles phrases
Tu es ici le bienvenu
Un premier post bien moins naze
que les tradionnels "Salut"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2003)

Un texte admirable  *d'abba zaba *  

 Ça tournait mal... dans son château de Moulinesque, le roi faisait les cents pas sur le damier de marbre, tandis que ses troupes faiblissaient sous les assauts répétés de l'adversaire.
Déjà, l'une des tour était tombée, comme un vulgaire édifice de cartes à jouer. En contrebas, dans la prairie, les *gentianes* disparaissaient sous un flot de sang. La reine, à qui l'on avait conseillé de filer à l'*anglaise*, se retrouvait maintenant encerclée par une escouade de cavaliers, sans plus d'espoir d'en sortir vivante.
Les conseillers pressaient le vénérable monarque :
-Sire, il nous faut utiliser l'arme secrète...
Terrible décision, que celle d'engager sur le champ de bataille cette mortelle invention dont la puissance n'avait jamais connu d'égal et dont la barbarie ternirait à jamais, le roi en prenait conscience, l'image de son reigne...
Foin des considérations historiques ! On ne baffouait pas ainsi l'*hégémonie* de sa majesté, et ordre fût donc donné d'abaisser le pont levis pour lancer la riposte sur les assaillants.
La surprise fût de taille pour ces derniers. Oh ! Des fous, ils en avaient vus, et mis hors-jeu plus d'un... mais celui-ci !
Chevauchant, si l'on peut dire, un lapin-géant _(par opposition à lapin nain : n.m. *marsupial* originaire des contrées australes et qui devait par la suite se voir affubler du nom de kangourou)_, le fou en question arborait en guise de haume une plaque à *induction* et rôtissait tout sur son passage, mettant bientôt ce qui restait de l'armée adverse en déroute.
Ainsi naquit le fou à micro-ondes, que le mon...

- Bon, tu rêves ou tu joues ?

- HEIN ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_oui j'ai du coeur Doc' tu le sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , de l'esprit aussi un peu...  mais surtout j'ai comme toi et beaucoup d'autre un peu de  politesse et de respect_


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> <font color="white">
> De biens beaux vers, de bien belles phrases
> Tu es ici le bienvenu
> Un premier post bien moins naze
> ...



salut


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Un texte admirable  *d'abba zaba *



Dans un thread non moins exceptionnel.


----------



## PetIrix (20 Décembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dans un thread non moins exceptionnel.



Salut krystof.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Content de te revoir.


----------



## je_suis_un_idiot (20 Décembre 2003)

Et moi, tu es content de me revoir ?


----------



## anntraxh (20 Décembre 2003)

tiens ??? 





 pour une surprise , ça c'est une surprise ! 
t'as pas l'adresse méééle du responsable réseau de la boite de PetrixFié ....juste comme ça en passant ... non ???? 

dommage !


----------



## je_suis_un_idiot (20 Décembre 2003)

C'est à moi que tu causes belle enfant ?

Pas de raison que j'ai quoi de ce soit de ce môssieu, je ne le porte pas dans mon coeur...


----------



## Chrislm (20 Décembre 2003)

Je me lance...

Il se tenait devant le sapin,
Avec sont texte à lire en main.
C'était une petite comptine,
Qu'il récitait seul à la cantine.

Je l'ai filmé ce matin pour pouvoir
permettre aux miens de bien le voir.
La comptine plusieurs fois récitée
l'enregistrement fut terminé.

Après un montage rapide de la vidéo,
à ma famille j'ai offert ce cadeau.
J'en suis très fier et je l'adore,
mon fils est en enfant en OR.


Chrislm


----------

